# Mayan Palace Credit Card "SURPRISE" - $800.00 Funds "HOLD"



## gvic (Jan 25, 2015)

Just checked into Grand Mayan and was "Surprised" that Mayan Palace is now REQUIRING an $800.00 Credit Card funds "HOLD" !!!  WOWEEE.....


----------



## mikenk (Jan 26, 2015)

Actually, this has always been required as I understand your comment. You basically sign a credit card statement at a certain amount that assures payment.

Since all you do is sign your name on on vouchers as you spend, the company prefers to know that they will be paid. I have no problem with the policy - never has been a problem.

Mike


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2015)

I could see them putting a hold on debit card funds, since they are finite, but not on a credit card, since their capacity to be paid is based on the credit limit of the holder, not how much money is actually in the account. $800 is excessive  imo.

Jim


----------



## mikenk (Jan 26, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I could see them putting a hold on debit card funds, since they are finite, but not on a credit card, since their capacity to be paid is based on the credit limit of the holder, not how much money is actually in the account. $800 is excessive  imo.
> 
> Jim



What you are doing is just signing a credit card ticket for an amount that they assume your party will spend over the time frame. They hold it and then just void it when you check out. it is not actually a "hold" unless the OP is talking about something different,


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2015)

Mike, gvic said it was a "HOLD", so who am I to argue it is otherwise. The resort where we are currently in Mexico has me sign a credit card imprint that was blank. I didn't take to be an unlimited credit card HOLD, just an umbrella charge account to put onsite purchases on. In fact, when we settle up on departure day, I will use a combination of leftover pesos, USD, and a debit card, not the card they have on file.

I still say an $800 hold is excessive for resort incidentals.

Jim


----------



## mikenk (Jan 26, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Mike, gvic said it was a "HOLD", so who am I to argue it is otherwise. The resort where we are currently in Mexico has me sign a credit card imprint that was blank. I didn't take to be an unlimited credit card HOLD, just an umbrella charge account to put onsite purchases on. In fact, when we settle up on departure day, I will use a combination of leftover pesos, USD, and a debit card, not the card they have on file.
> 
> I still say an $800 hold is excessive for resort incidentals.
> 
> Jim



All I am saying the standard policy is as you discussed above, except they put in an actual amount to cover expectations not just a blank statement with no amount filled in. When you check out, you can settle up any way you wish.

Mike


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2015)

A "hold" usually means the resort has the funds on hold with your credit card company - not just a piece of paper.


----------



## gvic (Jan 26, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> A "hold" usually means the resort has the funds on hold with your credit card company - not just a piece of paper.



Yes.... you are correct.  Mayan is "HOLDING" $800.00 from my available funds of $2,500.00 to restrict my use to $1,700.00 left on my CC.... very "EXCESSIVE" for a One Week stay.  OnLine Banking showed the "HOLD" within 30 minutes after checking in.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, a lot of people spent much more than $800 in a week.  You can run up a bill pretty quickly with restaurant, bar and spa charges.  They can't judge what is "excessive" on an individual basis but as an average of their customers.

We were recently at Mayan Palace and I never saw the "hold" on my credit card online.

Deb


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2015)

gvic said:


> Yes.... you are correct.  Mayan is "HOLDING" $800.00 from my available funds of $2,500.00 to restrict my use to $1,700.00 left on my CC.... very "EXCESSIVE" for a One Week stay.  OnLine Banking showed the "HOLD" within 30 minutes after checking in.




A hold is a very common practice at resorts and hotels around the world. Some automatically charge x amount every day, others do it in advance. Your available credit has nothing to do with this, but I sympathize with your situation. Resort charging ability requires a hold and should be expected everywhere, even though some properties may not do so (IMO, they are more the exception than the rule). In essence, this is to be expected.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## mikenk (Jan 26, 2015)

Just to make sure I understood as I really never worried about it, I checked with the check in folks. They do indeed put a hold on the account based on the amount they feel they needs to be covered which will be grocery, drink, golf, and restaurant. After the account is paid, they release the hold. Never been a problem.

Mike


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 26, 2015)

This isn't the first report of this.  If memory serves me the 3 main TS/TS areas reported as having a holds over $500 per week are the Mayan/Vida properties, Harborside Resort at Atlantis, and several Vegas properties.  While the Mayan and Harborside are based on anticipated CC charges at restaurants and other use of amenities, the Vegas is due to a higher rate of property damage caused by occupants.  If anyone knows of other locations we could start a separate thread with that info so owners but more likely exchangers won't be surprised when it happens.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2015)

This could be a real hardship for some people, like maybe young honeymooners on a tight budget.  I know my daughter has a $2,000 limit on her credit card, and a $800 hold could be a real problem.


----------



## huenix (Jan 27, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> This could be a real hardship for some people, like maybe young honeymooners on a tight budget.  I know my daughter has a $2,000 limit on her credit card, and a $800 hold could be a real problem.



There are two types of preauths in banking. Debit cards generally represent available cash and as such, when the resort preauths, that money is marked as unavailable. For credit cards, its a very murky number and depends on the card being used. In my case, with a Chase card, I could see the "hold" in place but it wasn't showing up as a hit against the actual available balance. 

You are also welcome to pay the $800 in cash upon arrival. And I imagine that they would be more than willing to negotiate that in some fashion if its a hardship.  

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with the practice. I will note that its not just the TS resorts that do it. I had a preauth slip from the Palace Hotel in SF, and one at some place I stayed in Boston last fall. This was just a regular hotel room. Stay on Disney and they do it too. 

One last item: The purpose of the hold is two fold (And the same reason Disney and the MP properties and many other places such as cruise lines do it...) The first is to make sure you have the ability to pay. The second is the cashless system that leads you to spend extra while saving the vendor a fortune in expense of paying per-transaction fees.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jan 27, 2015)

This has always been in place since we have been going.  It has been no problem and reconciled at check out with either a credit against your balance remaining to be paid or a refund of the part of the hold not used.
We have experienced this at other resort companies too.
As a suggestion for those traveling on a tight budget, it would be good to verify with resort reservations what a hold amount is at that resort to eliminate surprises.


----------



## pittle (Jan 27, 2015)

As others have said, this is normal practice for just about every resort that we have been to. The resort is just protecting itself.  It is really easy for 2 people to spend $100+ per day when hanging out at a resort - especially when food, drinks, massages, etc are charged to your room.    We generally do not use a credit card when on vacation for anything except the resort - even there, we tend to pay cash when we check out.  If we eat out, or shop, we pay with cash that we get from an ATM.  By doing this, we do not exceed our vacation budget.  Unless of course, we buy or upgrade a timeshare.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 27, 2015)

Tropical lady said:


> As a suggestion for those traveling on a tight budget, it would be good to verify with resort reservations what a hold amount is at that resort to eliminate surprises.



I will be traveling to a Mayan resort in a few weeks. Out of curiosity I sent an email just as you suggested. It has been several days with no reply.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jan 27, 2015)

"To a Mayan resort" ???  Each location has a specific email for the level you are going to and the location.  You might have sent it to the wrong location.  Check your confirmation which should give you this info......  Don't forget to give them your travel info for the complimentary transport to the resort.
There is usually no problem with their responses.


----------



## gvic (Jan 27, 2015)

huenix said:


> .......Personally, I don't see anything wrong with the practice. I will note that its not just the TS resorts that do it. I had a preauth slip from the Palace Hotel in SF, and one at some place I stayed in Boston last fall. This was just a regular hotel room. Stay on Disney and they do it too......



I don't agree with this as you are too accustomed to "holds".  Anytime this "Mandatory Subtraction" is given without previous notice is "SNEAKY BUSINESS.  I wonder what your comments were when you showed up at Hotel Checkin and found they started "Resort Fees"???


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 27, 2015)

Tropical lady said:


> "To a Mayan resort" ???  Each location has a specific email for the level you are going to and the location.  You might have sent it to the wrong location.  Check your confirmation which should give you this info......  Don't forget to give them your travel info for the complimentary transport to the resort.
> There is usually no problem with their responses.



= = = 
This is where I sent my email:


To: conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx

(I believe the 'rm' after concierge meant it was the Riviera Mayan, which is where I am going.)


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2015)

I have no knowledge of any resort, cruise, or tour that has put a hold larger that a couple hundred dollars on any card presented as 'collateral' for our stay under their service umbrella. I don't know that doing so would cause me to walk, after planning, travel expenses, etc., but for sure, I wouldn't return.

Jim


----------



## gvic (Jan 28, 2015)

mikenk said:


> What you are doing is just signing a credit card ticket for an amount that they assume your party will spend over the time frame. They hold it and then just void it when you check out. it is not actually a "hold" unless the OP is talking about something different,



The problem I have with this "HOLD" ......  1. FULL DISCLOSURE was not revealed to me until they "demanded" it at Checkin..... reminds me of my first "indoctrination" to Resort "RIPOFF" Fees.   2.  A "HOLD" on my CC restricted my balance of funds on my CC to now $800.00US less.  3.  I signed no receipt..... the $800.00US "DEMAND" was at checkin after a L-O-N-G flight and no "KEY" until PAID ! !  As of today and after attending their "SCAM" Timeshare/Residence Ownership for 100 years.... and after receiving $3,000pesos for this.... my total costs with 3 days of vacation left is $295.00US ! !

Here is my Mayan/Vida's Timeshare/Residence experience.... http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222563


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 28, 2015)

I believe the check in credit card charge that I signed recently was for 4000 pesos, which would be less than 300 US dollars.


----------



## pittle (Jan 28, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> I believe the check in credit card charge that I signed recently was for 4000 pesos, which would be less than 300 US dollars.



I checked my vacation file and we had a copy of the 10,000 peso "hold" ticket that I signed upon Grand Luxxe check-in this past November.  That was close to $800 that  When we checked out, they gave us the original ticket back and we paid them what we owed after the update cash was subtracted from our bill.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 28, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> I believe the check in credit card charge that I signed recently was for 4000 pesos, which would be less than 300 US dollars.



 Ours for 6 adults was 10000 pesos. Note if you go over, you will not be able to charge to the room until you have sufficient funds to cover. I assume cash will also work. My son got married on the resort a few years ago, we blew through the "hold" amount half way through the week; we had to sign another ticket to continue charging.

To be honest, I would do the same thing if I owned a business allowing cashless expenses. 

Mike


----------



## huenix (Jan 30, 2015)

gvic said:


> I don't agree with this as you are too accustomed to "holds".  Anytime this "Mandatory Subtraction" is given without previous notice is "SNEAKY BUSINESS.  I wonder what your comments were when you showed up at Hotel Checkin and found they started "Resort Fees"???



I've never been to a place that had a resort fee that wasn't clearly disclosed on the reservation, so I cannot tell you. But to me, it seemed like you were singling out MP for this, when its a common practice. Because it was a surprise to you does not change that fact.


----------



## huenix (Jan 30, 2015)

mikenk said:


> Ours for 6 adults was 10000 pesos. Note if you go over, you will not be able to charge to the room until you have sufficient funds to cover. I assume cash will also work. My son got married on the resort a few years ago, we blew through the "hold" amount half way through the week; we had to sign another ticket to continue charging.
> 
> To be honest, I would do the same thing if I owned a business allowing cashless expenses.
> 
> Mike



Interesting note there. We blew through the $800 hold by tuesday but I was never asked to come sign another one. If I recall, when I checked out I was asked to pay the entire amount of my stay's charges, and they released the hold funds back to me which makes fiscal sense to them.


----------



## gvic (Jan 30, 2015)

huenix said:


> I've never been to a place that had a resort fee that wasn't clearly disclosed on the reservation, so I cannot tell you. But to me, it seemed like you were singling out MP for this, when its a common practice. Because it was a surprise to you does not change that fact.



I'm surprised that you never found a "Resort Fee" that wasn't DISCLOSED.  In 2011-2012 the fees were so "rampant" that the Federal Trade Commision issued a "Deceptive Business Practice" warning.....

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/28/travel/hotels-resort-fees-warning/index.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resort_fee 

This warning was not sent to your typical Motel 6 resorts....


----------



## pittle (Jan 31, 2015)

I went to the RCI website and looked up an extra vacation for the Grand Mayan.  It looks to me like you were warned about the fees.......   It does not say how much they will be, but says that you will be charged a fee and will be required to make a security deposit and have a credit card on file.

*This is on RCI when you request to make a reservation at the Grand Mayan:*

*   Mandatory Fees*

    State Lodging tax is 3% ask resort for currency type.

*    Policy Restrictions*

    Hotel units are best suited for 2 Adults and 2 Children under 12 years old.
    1 in 3 rule applies.
    Animals are not permitted; could result in forfeiture of the unit and/or other penalties.

*   General Urgent Information*

    Security deposit required upon check-in at the resort.
    Credit card imprint required upon check-in at the resort.
    Fees or deposits are charged for some amenities.

*    Additional Information*

    You can only confirm into The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta Resort (7486 & 7491) once in a 3 year period. Maximum 4 multiple or 2 consecutive units per year total allowed at All Mayan Properties. Multiple units requires mandatory Guest Certificate; for consecutive weeks unless the owner/co-owner is not traveling. Multiple/Consecutive reservations must be confirmed at the same Resort.

    Close date confirmations made 48 hours prior to arrival will not be accepted. Violations to any rule will be cancelled. Extra fees for: Valet Parking, Internet, Gym, SPA, Tennis, Golf and Safe Box. The location of the unit will be assigned upon arrival directly by Mayan. RCI DOES NOT ASSIGN THE UNIT.

    Resort applies a US$75 Resort Fee per unit, per week for International residents. Fee Includes: One-way transportation Airport to Hotel (contact concierge 72hrs before check-in), transportation throughout the Resort, local phone calls, basic Internet for 1 device, Gym Access, Press summary, a welcome drink and boarding passes/faxes printing. For Mexican residents contact Resort 01800/366-6600.

    Important: Mayan Owners are allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI only using a regular week in deposit as a one for one exchange (No bonus or extra vacations allowed).

Offer includes only accommodations and specifically excludes travel costs and other expenses that may be incurred.

*I acknowledge that I have read and agree to the terms and conditions stated in the Urgent Information*

Confirm Now! 

The RCI cancellation policy provides a grace period for this vacation. A hold is only available for travel dates 15 days or more in advance.


----------



## huenix (Jan 31, 2015)

gvic said:


> I'm surprised that you never found a "Resort Fee" that wasn't DISCLOSED.  In 2011-2012 the fees were so "rampant" that the Federal Trade Commision issued a "Deceptive Business Practice" warning.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/28/travel/hotels-resort-fees-warning/index.html
> 
> ...



I still am not following you. The fee was disclosed at booking. So was the deposit. If you disagreed with the fee or the deposit, why would you book it?


----------



## mikenk (Jan 31, 2015)

mikenk said:


> Ours for 6 adults was 10000 pesos. Note if you go over, you will not be able to charge to the room until you have sufficient funds to cover. I assume cash will also work. My son got married on the resort a few years ago, we blew through the "hold" amount half way through the week; we had to sign another ticket to continue charging.
> 
> To be honest, I would do the same thing if I owned a business allowing cashless expenses.
> 
> Mike



A follow up after I checked out of Grand Bliss today; total bill was well over twice what they held - so i assume they have some leeway now as I never had to add additional "hold" amounts.

mike


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 1, 2015)

pittle said:


> I went to the RCI website and looked up an extra vacation for the Grand Mayan.  It looks to me like you were warned about the fees.......   It does not say how much they will be, but says that you will be charged a fee and will be required to make a security deposit and have a credit card on file.



++  

Just a reminder to please read those bothersome details in things like exchanges, rentals, and timeshare purchase contracts.  It's really worth the time, honestly.


----------



## gvic (Feb 7, 2015)

mikenk said:


> A follow up after I checked out of Grand Bliss today; total bill was well over twice what they held - so i assume they have some leeway now as I never had to add additional "hold" amounts.
> mike



Interesting comparison.  They "held back" on me (2 Adults) 10,000Peso and this was the "same" amount "held back" for 6 Adults???


----------



## mikenk (Feb 7, 2015)

gvic said:


> Interesting comparison.  They "held back" on me (2 Adults) 10,000Peso and this was the "same" amount "held back" for 6 Adults???



Well, actually 10000 pesos was about 680 bucks at the time - not $800.

I also had been there over 10 times perviously which might have added some credibility to my account.

I assume when you checked out, there was no problem.


----------



## pittle (Feb 8, 2015)

gvic said:


> Interesting comparison.  They "held back" on me (2 Adults) 10,000Peso and this was the "same" amount "held back" for 6 Adults???



I think that 10,000 pesos is just the standard amount now, because the majority of units spend about $100 per day at the resort. Like I said before, it is not a big deal for us as we know that it is standard procedure every where we check in - even though the amount varies.  It is just a part of taking a vacation.  You just need to have enough credit available for the "hold" not to be an issue.

We always take a credit card with a high available limit for when there might be an emergency.  You never know when you might have to stay an extra day because you missed your flight or it is cancelled, or you may get sick. Just in November, we went to the PV Marina to meet friends for lunch and the guy was not feeling well.  He collapsed at the table and we had to call the PV 9-1-1 and he had to be taken to the hospital. He had to pay upfront for treatment using a credit card.  This cost $$$ that he had not planned to spend. (His insurance company will reimburse him, but he had to pay at the hospital.)    He had gotten food poisoning from something he ate the day before, so this could happen to anyone of any age.  

Kind of like the Boy Scouts - Always be Prepared.


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 8, 2015)

In March 2010, my wife and I were staying at the MP in RM.  She got food poisoning and we used a MP doctor who just happened to have an office (a one bedroom suite) in the same building that we were staying (MP 10 attached to the MP lobby).

He wanted payment in US dollars which came to around 150.  I had the cash and paid in dollars.  What would we have used if we didn't have the cash, I don't know?

I always take extra US dollars with us, just in case.  While in Mexico, I use ATM's for pesos and a credit card, but always take US dollars for emergencies like above.

Ron


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> In March 2010, my wife and I were staying at the MP in RM.  She got food poisoning and we used a MP doctor who just happened to have an office (a one bedroom suite) in the same building that we were staying (MP 10 attached to the MP lobby).
> 
> He wanted payment in US dollars which came to around 150.  I had the cash and paid in dollars.  What would we have used if we didn't have the cash, I don't know?
> 
> ...



You could have just used a regular credit card.  I use credit cards everywhere that takes them while in Mexico.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2015)

For those who are concerned about the large hold on their credit card when staying at a resort, in future call the cc company for a credit limit increase prior to a trip.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 8, 2015)

sptung said:


> You could have just used a regular credit card.  I use credit cards everywhere that takes them while in Mexico.



I do that also; actually I always use a credit card everywhere they will take them anywhere: added protection, delayed payment, easier, other benefits.

Honestly, when you travel anywhere, particularly out of the country, you better have access to funds to handle any kind of issue - that will be way over your expected daily costs.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2015)

mikenk said:


> I do that also; actually I always use a credit card everywhere they will take them anywhere: added protection, delayed payment, easier, other benefits.
> 
> Honestly, when you travel anywhere, particularly out of the country, you better have access to funds to handle any kind of issue - that will be way over your expected daily costs.



Are you saying that the doctor's office would not accept credit card?  This would be unusual.  My friend used the doctor at Lagunamar which accepted credit card.


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 9, 2015)

sptung said:


> Are you saying that the doctor's office would not accept credit card?  This would be unusual.  My friend used the doctor at Lagunamar which accepted credit card.



That's exactly what I was writing (saying) in the above post.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I could see them putting a hold on debit card funds, since they are finite, but not on a credit card, since their capacity to be paid is based on the credit limit of the holder, not how much money is actually in the account. $800 is excessive  imo.
> 
> Jim


But the credit limit is finite. If you have enough limit you don't notice it.


----------

